# كل اللهجات: الهاتف النقال



## ahmedcowon

بعض الكلمات المستخدمة في اللهجات: الجوال - الموبايل - المحمول - الخليوي

أي هذه الكلمات أو غيرها تطلق على "الهاتف النقال" في لهجتك؟
​


----------



## Schem

.في السعودية نسميه جوال، محمول، أو موبايل لكن أعتقد أن "جوال" لها الأغلبية


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب نسمّيه بّورطابل كما في الفرنسية
portable
التي تعني محمول​


----------



## barkoosh

سلولير وخليوي شائعتان في لبنان
كذلك كلمة موبايل


----------



## tr463

في مصر كلمة "الموبايل" أكثر مستخدمة


----------



## إسكندراني

تقصد خليوي وليس خيلوي أليس كذلك؟
كما يقول بعضهم هاتف خلوي


----------



## momai

في سوريا حسب الشخص
 بين جوال أو موبايل


----------



## Yasser Alwan

في العراق نقول "موبايل" فقط .. حسب علمي


----------

